# Anyone hear like forum?



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

Forum was once good. its complete shit now.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

No love for Forum here which is bullshit. They make nice stuff. My board is real nice. Must be the Burton Haters since they own Forum now. Funny Pro's still ride Forum so they cant be that shit:dunno:


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> i dont hear anything about forum on this sight, and wondering about the 2009 forum seeker, how will it be for all mountain, everything but rails.


FYI. My deck is the Grudge which is a great all moutain freestyle board. A little to stiff for rails but everything else its mint. Great for freeride as well. Fast and tight on turns and carving


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

milner_7 said:


> No love for Forum here which is bullshit. They make nice stuff. My board is real nice. Must be the Burton Haters since they own Forum now. Funny Pro's still ride Forum so they cant be that shit:dunno:


How many boards have you owned? If out of a forum with 1000+ members you and one other guy think Forum is so great (I've only seen two members on this board brag so highly about their Forum boards one of which is a RECON piece of shit), are they really that great? They are the stool that ran down Burtons leg when they decided to expand to an even larger pool of capitalist crap where the name could exceed the product but it wouldn't matter because somebody will buy it for way more than it's worth and get on the internet saying it's a great product because they don't know any better. Their bindings are the same plastic garbage that Burton produces with cheaper ratchets and more weight not to mention over priced and over exxagerated. I've cut back on my Burton bashing the past year or so because it does sometimes flood this message board but come on, there are so many companies putting out better equipment than Burton or Forum so why would you waste your money to have a B or and F on your board when you could get twice the product for half the money? Rome Capita Omatic K2 Option Ride Never Summer (pricey but worth it) Lib Tech Gnu Palmer Arbor Bataleon etc etc why the hell would you want a Forum or a Burton at all when a lot of them are still $300-$400 when they are 40-50 percent off??????????

On top of that, a pro is going to ride whatever they hell they get from their sponsors not to mention the fact that Burton and Forum can afford to spoil the piss out of the whining little douchebags that ride for them (Shaun White) so why would they care? They get the top of the line gear from those companies which would cost the average human working stiff an arm and a leg to pay for. On the average snowboarders budget the B and the F are just not worth it.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got love for Forum. Not sure what all the Burton/Forum hate is all about. If you don't like, don't buy it and shutup. You don't see me whining about how everyone and their dog owns at least one piece of Rome gear. Seems to me like Rome is the new Burton.

I love my Forum Destroyer and got it for a pretty decent price at $340 CAD before all the huge sales went on (woops!). It's a stiff board for being a park board, but if you've been playing hockey since you were a young tike like I have you have stronger legs than the average joe so anything less and it feels like a noodle under you. It's great for all-terrain and jumps. 

I also got a pair of Forum Arenas which I REALLY love for a cheap price as well. Most comfortable and durable feeling piece of equipment I've stepped my foot in. Ultra light and highly customizable. Can't go wrong with that.

Now that being said, I used to own a Ride board and I loved that one too. Looking at purchasing a Nitro board soon.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Forum is one of the best companies out there*

Mad love for the *Forum Seeker, John Jackson,* and *Roost* which I've ridden this season as well as other brands like Capita, Yes, and Smokin. I know way too many rippers who ride Forum so fuck what the haters say. Like my team rider Frank who won 7 out of 8 contests this season. He must really suck...he cant pick and choose what board he want's to ride AND HE ROCKS FORUM!


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> How many boards have you owned? If out of a forum with 1000+ members you and one other guy think Forum is so great (I've only seen two members on this board brag so highly about their Forum boards one of which is a RECON piece of shit), are they really that great? They are the stool that ran down Burtons leg when they decided to expand to an even larger pool of capitalist crap where the name could exceed the product but it wouldn't matter because somebody will buy it for way more than it's worth and get on the internet saying it's a great product because they don't know any better. Their bindings are the same plastic garbage that Burton produces with cheaper ratchets and more weight not to mention over priced and over exxagerated. I've cut back on my Burton bashing the past year or so because it does sometimes flood this message board but come on, there are so many companies putting out better equipment than Burton or Forum so why would you waste your money to have a B or and F on your board when you could get twice the product for half the money? Rome Capita Omatic K2 Option Ride Never Summer (pricey but worth it) Lib Tech Gnu Palmer Arbor Bataleon etc etc why the hell would you want a Forum or a Burton at all when a lot of them are still $300-$400 when they are 40-50 percent off??????????
> 
> On top of that, a pro is going to ride whatever they hell they get from their sponsors not to mention the fact that Burton and Forum can afford to spoil the piss out of the whining little douchebags that ride for them (Shaun White) so why would they care? They get the top of the line gear from those companies which would cost the average human working stiff an arm and a leg to pay for. On the average snowboarders budget the B and the F are just not worth it.


What does it matter how many boards I owned? Why do u take such offense to my comment? Have you ever owned a Forum Board? Have you rode mine? Are you me?
So you want me to go out and get a Rome or a Lib because so many others do? All I said was Forum does not make shit stuff but you disagree and feel you need to call me out for loving my gear. Maybe I don't care about the cost. As far a The Recon goes its a beginner board so experts like you should not be on one. All the other manufacturers dont make beginner equipment? 

So your a Burton/Forum hater good for you but don't piss on me because I'm not


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Mad love for the *Forum Seeker, John Jackson,* and *Roost* which I've ridden this season as well as other brands like Capita, Yes, and Smokin. I know way too many rippers who ride Forum so fuck what the haters say. Like my team rider Frank who won 7 out of 8 contests this season. He must really suck...he cant pick and choose what board he want's to ride AND HE ROCKS FORUM!



Sweet pic:thumbsup:


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i don't hate on forum so much just cause they are owned by burton... i think they make some nice boards. cmon the destroyer is a classic all mtn freestlye board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

milner_7 said:


> What does it matter how many boards I owned? Why do u take such offense to my comment? Have you ever owned a Forum Board? Have you rode mine? Are you me?
> So you want me to go out and get a Rome or a Lib because so many others do? All I said was Forum does not make shit stuff but you disagree and feel you need to call me out for loving my gear. Maybe I don't care about the cost. As far a The Recon goes its a beginner board so experts like you should not be on one. All the other manufacturers dont make beginner equipment?
> 
> So your a Burton/Forum hater good for you but don't piss on me because I'm not



This guys right


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

When Mr Right asked how many boards you've owned it to see whether your have a context for comparison. If you've only ridden one or two boards in your life then how are u meant to compare douche. I've got no qualms with people likin forum but just cos u own one doesn't mean you have to defend it like its ur child. Shit if u like the board good for u doesn't mean other people can voice their opinions about it. Fuck its not religion get over urself.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lil_Fuzz said:


> When Mr Right asked how many boards you've owned it to see whether your have a context for comparison. If you've only ridden one or two boards in your life then how are u meant to compare douche. I've got no qualms with people likin forum but just cos u own one doesn't mean you have to defend it like its ur child. Shit if u like the board good for u doesn't mean other people can voice their opinions about it. Fuck its not religion get over urself.


I think you misunderstand. I like my gear. I am sure I would like other brands as well. I would not however come on here and attack someone for saying they like Capita or Lib or whatever. I could care less who makes what. I stated I thought that it was bullshit that people hate on Forum. I did not go off on a tangent saying that people were idiots for liking a certain brand. Not sure why you decided to call me a douche or maybe you just can't spell:dunno:

I am defending because I feel like I was attacked for enjoying Forum and no other reason. Now you come on here and start this aggressive crap telling me to get over myself. Hows this? You get over yourself and mind your business.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

haha mind you own business? Its a forum! Its an environment where any1 can have a say on an issue.
I didn't actually see him abuse u all he mentioned was the shit quality of forum an cos u own it u take it as a personal insult. He bagged shaun white thats about it.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lil_Fuzz said:


> haha mind you own business? Its a forum! Its an environment where any1 can have a say on an issue.
> I didn't actually see him abuse u all he mentioned was the shit quality of forum an cos u own it u take it as a personal insult. He bagged shaun white thats about it.


dude just go away.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

EmoParkRat said:


> Forum was once good. its complete shit now.


 Eh you might want to rethink this post buddy. The first 6 to 7 seasons of Forum were such crap the marketing, team, and hype were selling the product that is all. I can remember back in the day hand flexing their boards and the die cuts would pop out. 



milner_7 said:


> No love for Forum here which is bullshit. They make nice stuff. My board is real nice. Must be the Burton Haters since they own Forum now. Funny Pro's still ride Forum so they cant be that shit:dunno:


 Why is it bull shit that people don't care for a brand that was over inflated and then sold off to Burton who are running it into the ground? Guess what pro's ride for 5150, Morrow, Lamar, and the likes, doesn't mean shit. Pro status means nothing in this day and age. Anyone can claim it, it's not that hard. Make a 2 minute edit, throw in some tunes, sit in the right place and bro out with someone. 



Lil_Fuzz said:


> When Mr Right asked how many boards you've owned it to see whether your have a context for comparison. If you've only ridden one or two boards in your life then how are u meant to compare douche. I've got no qualms with people likin forum but just cos u own one doesn't mean you have to defend it like its ur child. Shit if u like the board good for u doesn't mean other people can voice their opinions about it. Fuck its not religion get over urself.


 Solid point right here it's all in context. It's like someone who has owned 2 boards trying to argue with me about how their board rode when I review it. No one wants to admit they're currently riding shit, that's just how it is. 



Lil_Fuzz said:


> haha mind you own business? Its a forum! Its an environment where any1 can have a say on an issue.
> I didn't actually see him abuse u all he mentioned was the shit quality of forum an cos u own it u take it as a personal insult. He bagged shaun white thats about it.


Another solid point if you don't want to deal with peoples opinions like this I suggest the blogosphere might be a better place to work out of when it comes to snowsliding. At least there you can moderate comments as you see fit.

As far as Forum is concerned. Take a look at their tech it's the trickle down from Burton from years gone by. All Burton did was save them from becoming another pricepoint brand to someone like A mordo and sons or K2 corporation. They're realistically Burtons Morrow or 5150.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This thread is a total loss. Abandon ship now.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

All I got to say is I like the Forum gear, and as long as there are dudes out there with Forum or Burton gear shredding it better than any of the haters out there, I feel 100% justified in owning a Forum or Burton piece of gear.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Once again I will say. My comment of saying "bullshit" was misunderstood. Seems some are putting way more effort to trash Forum than I am to bump it up.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> This thread is a total loss. Abandon ship now.


Good idea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I nominate snowboardin2137 as the official Snowboarding Forum troll. This thread was doomed to failure from the beginning. I mean, "Anyone hear like forum?". 

His next thread will be "Y duz Burton suck?", followed by "Why are brands lik Lamer, ltd, and 515 so cheap?". Someone ban this guy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I second that. posting 10 new threads a day? come on bro. go ride. quit posting every single thought you have.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry if I caused offense to anybody that was not my intention. I may have had a few drinks when I typed that up. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I simply gave you mine.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Sorry if I caused offense to anybody that was not my intention. I may have had a few drinks when I typed that up. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I simply gave you mine.


All good:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

forum for life!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Damn....how did I miss this shitstorm 4 month`s ago??? Political arguments pale in comparison to these "gear wars"......
> 
> Along with my Rome and Atomic sticks, my 2005 Destroyer is still going strong and has been a great all mountain freestyle.....:dunno:



haha I was thinking the same thing as I was reading this thread.....

Here is what i have learned from experience, not that my opinion counts but lol, from past experience w/ other sports and snowboarding, I have learned to stop not liking "whole" companies or brands, b/c they DO change. They may suck today, but you never know, they might come out with a sick product one day. And what do you do if you want it, but have been bashing the company for years haha :cheeky4: 

Now I am not defending nor bashing Forum, I am not a proactive fan of Forum, but then again I really don't know much about the company b/c it never caught my eye.

EDIT: See the problem today is that too many Corporate Execs are running snowboarding companies and not enough REAL riders have any input. The Execs are focused on keeping profits growing and pumping out crazy marketing schemes to anyone who will buy; not the performance of the product as a real rider would. So as you can notice as leadership changes in these corporations so does product quality/design.

They need to go back to RIGHT way to design a board....Get the input from real riders and I don't mean pros. No offense to them but 80% aren't real riders. They are "Half-pipe specialists" or "Rail gurus". I mean input from a rider or group that does more than ride just one feature or type of riding this way it is unbiased

they could send out a simple survey to us riders: What would make our boards better?

the amount of invaluable input they would get is RIDICULOUS!!!!! 

sorry my 2 cents (bored working hahaa)


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> haha I was thinking the same thing as I was reading this thread.....
> 
> Here is what i have learned from experience, not that my opinion counts but lol, from past experience w/ other sports and snowboarding, I have learned to stop not liking "whole" companies or brands, b/c they DO change. They may suck today, but you never know, they might come out with a sick product one day. And what do you do if you want it, but have been bashing the company for years haha :cheeky4:
> 
> ...


Great post


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Milner, glad I wasn't wasting space!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

It is a shame how capitalism is so great yet it leads to so many good companies being butchered like that. But one good thing about our sport is that in a large part riders support new or grassroots companies and because of that we have choice. Think about what it would be like if that wasn't the case!! how much sick equipment wouldn't be around!


----------



## tinffx (Dec 21, 2008)

You may not like the stuff one company produces compared to another, but I like my seeker. I couldn't find a board that had similar characteristics for the price I paid for it. & I liked it. I did get it new for $225 from a friend down on his luck. But I had ridden a few others over the past couple of years & really liked the feel. Now I can't wait to break mine in


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

each to his/her own!!!!! gotta love a sick deal on a board no? I have always appreciated those boards the most b/c of the value I got out of them


----------

